# Band Saw Mods.



## Arnak (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Folks,

I hope you find these tips useful.

The first one is to put a 12mm bolt through the moving jaw of the band saw at the side away from the blade.
The bolt should be long enough to act as an adjustable stop for the times when you want to cut a small length from the end of a bar but dont have enough room to put the whole length into the vice and just cut of the small amount that you need.

The bolt when adjusted to the correct length will stop the moving jaw from swivelling when you tighten the vice onto the small length of material that is in the other end of the vice.

The photo shows the basic idea.

The second tip is so that you can leave the saw cutting and have the saw automatically stop when the bar has been cut through without you having to stand and watch it.

The idea is very simple, you require a 12V double pole relay with contacts rated at 240vac, and powerful enough to carry your saws amperage.

A push switch to control the relay, so the power to the saw can be cut of by the relay when the switch is depressed by a bracket and adjustable stop fitted to the saw frame.

The photos show the detail.

If you have any questions on the set up just ask me.

Martin


----------



## Arnak (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi,

Here is the wiring schematic.

Martin


----------



## G_N_R (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Martin
I have used industrial workshop band saws with the adjuster and stop fitted. 
But not usually fitted to the hobby variety, so a great idea for the home workshop conversion. Photographs and instruction easy to follow. 
Well done!


----------



## Arnak (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi G.N.R,

Thanks for the praise. ;D

I'm just glad that you found it useful.

Martin


----------

